# Surfside report....



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Fishable wave wise but dirty as hell. I gave it a shot for about 45 minutes this afternoon and I donâ€™t mind off color water so much but man, itâ€™s chocolate milk.....If itâ€™ll settle down just a bit it could light up....any better at all and Iâ€™ll be there tomorrow....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

BretE said:


> Fishable wave wise but dirty as hell. I gave it a shot for about 45 minutes this afternoon and I donâ€™t mind off color water so much but man, itâ€™s chocolate milk.....If itâ€™ll settle down just a bit it could light up....any better at all and Iâ€™ll be there tomorrow....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the report!


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

how was the wind? when I was down there a few days ago it looked like that dirty water may have been coming out of the brazos river and actually travelling up the coast past the jetties. not sure though. 

I want to try this weekend, but wonder how much it will clear up by then.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

S/E wind....itâ€™ll clear up if itâ€™ll lay down a tad, and not go back to S/W...

I was a pretty good ways down, between access 5 and the Pass...


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the update...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Iâ€™m headed down Saturday morning. Small surf, and incoming tide til 10:30ish....


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Iâ€™m headed down Saturday morning. Small surf, and incoming tide til 10:30ish...


Saturday looks to be the best day this weekend from a flat surf perspective. The east and north wind shift should help clear the water up some although I don't know how quickly.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Galveston fishing pier posted this last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

Iâ€™m down here now. Fished Jamaica from 5 till now. Two trout on top. Water is flat but dirty as can be. 

Going to look for better water now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Lucky Banana said:


> Iâ€™m down here now. Fished Jamaica from 5 till now. Two trout on top. Water is flat but dirty as can be.
> 
> Going to look for better water now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? ****

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Iâ€™m down here now. Fished Jamaica from 5 till now. Two trout on top. Water is flat but dirty as can be.
> 
> Going to look for better water now.


Let us know how it looks!!


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

the cam on the pedestrian beach looks like the water has cleaned up a little since I was down there on Tuesday, but still dirty. hopefully, it will clean up some today with low winds.

what does the wind look like down in SS?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

230Ag said:


> the cam on the pedestrian beach looks like the water has cleaned up a little since I was down there on Tuesday, but still dirty. hopefully, it will clean up some today with low winds.
> 
> what does the wind look like down in SS?


Headed down later, update when I get there....

Surf cam looks promising.....


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

Green water is still a ways out, waves have picked up since this am. Has a chance but right now it's pretty dang dirty! May try tomorrow am.


----------



## MikeHoncho (Jul 24, 2017)

I left Surfside around 11. Water was as dirty as it gets. Waves were starting to build some. Water was better looking the closer to the pass. We fished with live shrimp and caught 50-60 fish but only 3 legal trout, lots of 14" fish. Still beats working. If you're going to give it a try the cleaner water is near the pass.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Going to hit it early in the morning. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rclester89 (Jun 16, 2010)

Just got out. Water is pretty dirty. Fished shrimp under popping cork with no luck just hard heads until I ran out of bait. Switched to silver spoon with nothing. Think Iâ€™m sitting tomorrow out, reports showing surf building. Good luck fellas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

rclester89 said:


> Just got out. Water is pretty dirty. Fished shrimp under popping cork with no luck just hard heads until I ran out of bait. Switched to silver spoon with nothing. Think I'm sitting tomorrow out, reports showing surf building. Good luck fellas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have to disagree on the building surf for tomorrow. Clarity is still a big question mark but should be relatively flat. Heading out for Dawn Patrol in just a few hours


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

rclester89 said:


> Just got out. Water is pretty dirty. Fished shrimp under popping cork with no luck just hard heads until I ran out of bait. Switched to silver spoon with nothing. Think I'm sitting tomorrow out, reports showing surf building. Good luck fellas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have to disagree on the building surf for tomorrow. Clarity is still a big question mark but should be relatively flat. Heading out for Dawn Patrol in just a few hours


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Magic seaweed still showing less than a foot in the morning. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Well what's the word? It seems like work work work wind wind wind finally flat and agreed to help at church work day. Hope yall wack 'em.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Duckchasr said:


> Well what's the word? It seems like work work work wind wind wind finally flat and agreed to help at church work day. Hope yall wack 'em.


9am Galveston fishing pier... wind is light out of ese lots of shad in the water. Water is dirty brown. Iâ€™m sure itâ€™ll be nice the day after we leave. Not a single trout seen since we got here at 545. Lots of small shark being caught










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Flat, sandy green at access 5. Tons of bait jumping everywhere.

Caught at least 20 gafftop. They were thick. No trout. Conditions are excellent. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

was out this morning. tons of bait but only managed a couple of dink trout and couple of small sharks on artificials. folks next to me caught several nice trout on what looked like croakers.

waves were building as the sun came up. might have just been the rain squalls though because the cam looks flatter now.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Got in the water at SS 6:45. Bait jumping but big ones still out a ways. Caught a 9”. Then the rains came and continued fishing, nothing. Finally got out and waited for rain to slow down under an abandoned canopy. It passed through and water became almost lake like calm. No activity but water was so nice I continued. Then the dreaded fishnet. I was using a cheap Abu I hardly ever use because my Shimano needed another leader and I didn’t want to bother last night. Well as luck would have it this was not going to fix itself. I had enough line to fish but I wanted more distance with my casts so I went in and attempted to cut it out. Finally got it out and found the line, tied on another leader and out I go, this time it’s nearly 10 and high tide. I walk in and bait jumping all over. There are a few guys next to me and they already have keepers. Surely my luck will turn after all my troubles. I rear back and make a nice baseball cast, my 1/2 oz Silver Sprite sailing beautifully, and it keeps going, and going, and going. It hits and I feel nothing, My reel is down to mono and it’s slack. Well of course it is, there is no longer a lure tied to the other end. Yep, in my haste to cut out the dreaded fishnet I cut one too many knots out. I thought that one looked a little strange. Lol. I really suck at this. I always carry extra leader but this is the first time I needed an extra spool of braid. 

Well I left them biting and the water is gorgeous. Bait are everywhere. It won’t last long so better take advantage now if you can.


----------



## salt-addict (May 14, 2018)

I jumped in an hour after daylight this morning near Pirates Beach. Water was very sandy. First 5 shrimp under a popping cork yielded some solid trout then like a light switch, not another trout all morning. I ended up catching a few pup sharks and a dozen horse gaftop. The green water is sitting about 100 yards or so off the surf but trying to mix in.



















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

salt-addict said:


> I jumped in an hour after daylight this morning near Pirates Beach. Water was very sandy. First 5 shrimp under a popping cork yielded some solid trout then like a light switch, not another trout all morning. I ended up catching a few pup sharks and a dozen horse gaftop. The green water is sitting about 100 yards or so off the surf but trying to mix in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Myself and 2 buddies were in the water by 5:45. Steady action till 9 and then bite died. The Mack went 26” and Red was caught bayside at a new spot we decided to try out after the bite died down in the surf


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Dang.... surfside was obviously better than Galveston today. Was already thinking of hitting the jetty this afternoon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Hit ss with a buddy this am and had 6 trout and probably 10 plus big galftop. Surf was flat and water not not super clean but very fishable. Just pecked a few out but never got on a steady bite.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

hit sea isle at sunup. lots of birds working at first light. BIG fish (sharks/jacks) busting bait. gafftop on skitterwalk. switched to 1/2oz silver spoon and got a 20" and a 15" trout plus a few dink trout, ribbonfish and shad. water got nice around 8-9 as bite died


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

thanks for the reports guys. I'm heading down again in the morning - hopefully we'll get some bites!


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

T-Muney said:


> Hit ss with a buddy this am and had 6 trout and probably 10 plus big galftop. Surf was flat and water not not super clean but very fishable. Just pecked a few out but never got on a steady bite.


Yeah the Gafftops were thick this morning. At times we would be catching 2 to 3 of them for every one trout. Were any of the trout you caught decent size? All the ones we caught were primarily around 16 inches with a few slightly bigger than 17 but nothing bigger than that


----------



## texastroutkiller (Aug 16, 2007)

Waded the west end surf near the pass and got 5 trout 16-19â€ on ss jrâ€™s and dslâ€™s with too many sandies to count. The shad/ribbonfish were thick as well with an occasional gaffstop mixed in.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Think I'll hit SS in the morning. Been 2 weeks since I wet a line and haven't been in the surf but once this year.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Planning on getting up early for the first time since I retired and heading down.......weâ€™ll see......


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm loaded and ready to go just depends if I wake up or not///


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Tightlines1984 said:


> Yeah the Gafftops were thick this morning. At times we would be catching 2 to 3 of them for every one trout. Were any of the trout you caught decent size? All the ones we caught were primarily around 16 inches with a few slightly bigger than 17 but nothing bigger than that


No big ones. The six we kept were all around 16 inches.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Got in water around 6:15 on the west end out about 7...rain moving in.
Not a bite on top, mirrorlure, corny, plastics or spoon.
Water sandy to Brown
Home and about nap time...lol
Lot of pelicans all bunched up when I got there. Never seen them do this.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Got in water around 6:15 on the west end out about 7...rain moving in.
Not a bite on top, mirrorlure, corny, plastics or spoon.
Water sandy to Brown
Home and about nap time...lol
Lot of pelicans all bunched up when I got there. Never seen them do this.


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone have an update on the water clarity Sunday in Surfside? Thanks

We hit it Saturday dawn in SS and water was really off color. Got tired of catching sharks and gafftop pretty quick.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Saltwater Addiction said:


> Anyone have an update on the water clarity Sunday in Surfside? Thanks
> 
> We hit it Saturday dawn in SS and water was really off color. Got tired of catching sharks in gafftop pretty quick.


Was down there from 7-9:30....water is starting to clean up but itâ€™s still rougher than the surf cam shows. Plenty fishable, should get good if it holds....


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hit the surf a little before 7am and immediately caught a 22" trout on a topwater. The wife jumped in the surf and proceeded to catch 9 keeper in under an hour with shrimp and a popping cork. Caught a few more on a corky. The surf a perfect trout green and full of bait and lots of activity. The bite died by 9:30. It was one of those picture perfect mornings


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

jpdarby2 said:


> Hit the surf a little before 7am and immediately caught a 22" trout on a topwater. The wife jumped in the surf and proceeded to catch 9 keeper in under an hour with shrimp and a popping cork. Caught a few more on a corky. The surf a perfect trout green and full of bait and lots of activity. The bite died by 9:30. It was one of those picture perfect mornings


Very nice! How far down from the jetty were yâ€™all? We were at the jetty this morning from 630-9 and didnâ€™t see a single trout caught. We did manage a. Purple nice Spanish mackerel 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Youâ€™re right about the picture perfect... it was gorgeous this morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

I was out there Saturday at sunrise with skrimps, caught a trout every cast for an hour before things slowed down, by 9 I couldnt even get a hit other than the occasional hardhead. Probably had 25 fish, only 3-4 worth keeping in the bunch. Still a blast on my light setup and had a gorgeous sunrise. Tax man took a chunk of one of my fish which was a first for me, just took them back and placed them in the cooler.


----------

